# very difficult , takes too long or sometimes unable to open 192.168.1.1 in my modem TD-W8968



## Leonidas (May 20, 2016)

I have 300Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2+ Modem Router-Model No. TD-W8968. 
I am unable to open 192.168.1.1 . 
But when I ping 192.168.1.1 from cmd I recieve replies . 
No username or password box is promoted when I try to open the IP . 
sometimes..very difficult , takes too long or sometimes unable to open 192.168.1.1
I tried resetting many times 
I am unable to open 192.168.1.1 . 
But when I ping 192.168.1.1 from cmd I recieve replies . 

I tried reset it many times every day... after resetting ..the problem settles for a certain one day  but again I am facing the problem every next day. 
After reset it opens but after sometime it again stops to open that page . 
I switched it off and when after sometime I switched it on . 
I was again able to open the 192.168.1.1 page but again after sometime it didn't open . 
Someone told me it is due to heating problem as my device is connected to inverter point . 
Is there any answer to my solution or a new device will be required ? 
Thank you . Help will be appreciated


----------



## Minion (May 21, 2016)

TPlink default IP for openning configuration is 192.168.0.1 not 192.168.1.1.
And default userID:admin
Password:admin


----------



## Leonidas (May 24, 2016)

heyyyy Just go and see the model of my modem TD-W8968! It is clearly printed on my modem outside! It is (192.168.1.1) or (*tplinkmodem.net)
I think I know better than u from your answer!! So please helpp from seasoned one ??


----------



## Minion (May 25, 2016)

Leonidas said:


> heyyyy Just go and see the model of my modem TD-W8968! It is clearly printed on my modem outside! It is (192.168.1.1) or (*tplinkmodem.net)
> I think I know better than u from your answer!! So please helpp from seasoned one ??



Well if you need help then act like one. if you are right you could politely say so "No,its 192.168.1.1 for my modem" Is it so difficult?

First rule for joining any forum is to act respectfully to fellow members.

Hope you get your seasoned one soon:laughing_NF:


----------



## Leonidas (May 26, 2016)

Sorry Minion!! I will try to be more civilized... !! Thank you for your enlightening words!! :cool_NF:
plzz helpp   :confused_NF:


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2016)

It is a known issue with certain firmware/hardware model combination for some units of this model.Basically it means the internal web server is hanged.
My TD-W8968 has begun to freeze up. It starts with the webb interface being unavail....
The above link is for old hardware versions but try the solutions given on page 2(don't update firmware yet).If it solves the issue then fine else only option is to update the firmware for your model hardware revision.
How to find the hardware version on a TP-LINK device? - Welcome to TP-LIN
Download for TD-W8968 V4 - Welcome to TP-LIN


----------



## avanildutta (May 27, 2016)

Happens to me sometimes.  I use a different browser..  And that works for me. I hope you have tried the same.  If not try different browser to access the portal page..  

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------

